

Twitter Open Sources Clutch - tomse
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/10/Twitter-Clutch

======
asalazar
Hot damn I love when companies open source their code!

If its not a core competency or a competitive advantage, open it up and see if
the community will help you maintain and advance it.

